# how to turn up oiler on Stihl 261?



## pybyr (Jun 30, 2012)

Can someone please give me a quick and dirty step by step on how and where to adjust the automatic oiler on an approximately year old Stihl 261? 

In my opinion the chain could stand to be a lot more visibly wet (which it is not, at all) (and I have checked to make sure nothing is clogged, and the oil in the reservoir does indeed go down), 'cause even shortly after I sharpen it (carefully), it's seeming dry and smoky in cutting through some yellow birch.

Thanks!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 1, 2012)

are the rails in your bar cleaned out regularly?  I use a feeler gauge to clean out my bar after every big job I do (a worn-out utility knife blade or even an old paint scraper would suffice) to clean out my rails.  Also make sure your oil inlet holes on the bar are open and free from sawdust too.  And something that is often overlooked is make sure the bar is clean where it mates to the saw and bar cover, you'll need a scraper to clean that from time to time.  It makes a HUGE difference in the performance of the oiler.  That is where I would start.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 1, 2012)

one other thing.....is your saw a pro model?  I did some reading and from what I see on the older ms260's only the pro models had an adjustable oiler.  Not sure about the 261's.


----------



## pybyr (Jul 1, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> one other thing.....is your saw a pro model? I did some reading and from what I see on the older ms260's only the pro models had an adjustable oiler. Not sure about the 261's.


 
Thanks for the suggestions.  I do make it a point to really clean the bar and where the bar and the saw meet.  I do not know if it is a pro model, nor do I know how I would go about finding out- any suggestions on that? It is only about 2 years old. 

Can someone please tell me where on the saw I would look for the oiler adjustment if it has an adjustment?

Thanks!


----------



## quads (Jul 1, 2012)

pybyr said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I do make it a point to really clean the bar and where the bar and the saw meet. I do not know if it is a pro model, nor do I know how I would go about finding out- any suggestions on that? It is only about 2 years old.
> 
> Can someone please tell me where on the saw I would look for the oiler adjustment if it has an adjustment?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have a 261 (I have a 260 PRO and a couple old 026), but if it is adjustable, it will be on the underside of the saw. Did you get an owner's manual with the saw? If not, maybe this page from Stihl's web site will help (you have to click on the 'Features' tab to read about the oiler adjustment): http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms261cq/


----------



## pybyr (Jul 1, 2012)

quads said:


> I don't have a 261 (I have a 260 PRO and a couple old 026), but if it is adjustable, it will be on the underside of the saw. Did you get an owner's manual with the saw? If not, maybe this page from Stihl's web site will help (you have to click on the 'Features' tab to read about the oiler adjustment): http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms261cq/


Thank you!


----------

